# Hardy Tetra Fish



## pganeshanand (Nov 4, 2011)

*Hardy Tetra Fishes - Help me !!!*

Hi !!!

Can somebody let me know, a List of Very Hardy Tetra fishes for my Planted Tank.
I had Blue neon tetra but everything died.(Their stomach bulged Suddenly & died after 4 hours ). I opted for Red eye tetra, but i again heard, that would nip/eat New growing leaves from the plants, which might slow down the plant growth.

Here LFS people, suggested Lemon fin & Black phantom tetras...as they are Very hardy when COMPARED to blue neons..... 

Can anyone help me, by giving your Valuable Comments.


Thanks in Advance !!! 

Ganesh


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm having a problem now but I've had good luck with both Black Tetras and Black Neon Tetras. Almost 40 years for the Black Tetras.

As for the Neon Tetras, I've found that how you acclimate them means a lot. If you look near the top of the threads in the General Freshwater Forum, you'll find a thread called "Drip acclimating fish". Please read it.

DLH


----------



## nate2005 (Apr 24, 2013)

I had some black skirt tetras for awhile and I swear I couldn't kill them if I tried. The only other tetras I have tried were neons but like you, I never had good luck with them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Glo light and serpae tetras are very hardy.Black neons seem to be tougher than their blue cousins.1^ with drip acclimation and taking your time with it,possibly hours depending how different your water is compared to theirs.Test the water they come in so you know how much your are changing them.The greater the difference the slower and longer you should drip.
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/drip-acclimating-fish-11327.html


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I have glolight and blood fins that seem really hardy.


----------



## oliver (Mar 31, 2013)

I would recommend black tetras, head and tail light tetras,silver tip tetras,lemon tetras.With all of these species I have had lots of luck in more or less all kinds of tank conditions


----------

